# ما هو صمام الأتجاه الواحد Check Valve ؟؟



## NOC_engineer (26 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..
الملف المرفق يحتوي على معلومات مفصلة عن صمام الأتجاه الواحد Check Valve مع العديد من الصور التوضيحية .. أرجو أن ينال أعجابكم.


----------



## bakeraf (23 مايو 2011)

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله*​


----------



## تولين (25 مايو 2011)

بارك الله بك اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد الاكرم (25 مايو 2011)

merci bien pour cette participation


----------



## reoo eng (25 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## virtualknight (27 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم


----------



## eng.idc (3 يونيو 2011)

تسلم وعاشت الايادي


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (4 يونيو 2011)

thanks vary much


----------



## bakeraf (1 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## michomoz (13 ديسمبر 2014)

Thanks


----------



## NOC_engineer (13 ديسمبر 2014)

أشكركم جميعاً على الكلمات الرقيقة


----------

